

How to Build a Universe That Doesn't Fall Apart Two Days Later (1978) - MichaelAO
http://yin.arts.uci.edu/~studio/readings/dick/index.html

======
ivraatiems
Here is a significantly better-formatted version, with a bit of additional
material (I'm not sure which is the canonical version, since this seems to
have been taken from a speech):
[http://downlode.org/Etext/how_to_build.html](http://downlode.org/Etext/how_to_build.html)

~~~
MichaelAO
Much better link, thanks for sharing. I recently watched a movie called
"Waking Life" in which part of this speech is mentioned. Glad to read it in
its entirety.

------
htor
This might have been a good read, but then my eyes would have bled out after
reading pages of bold, white text on black backgrounds.

